# Flunder mit Pose?



## Rosi (17. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr alle, wer fängt Flundern mit Pose so in 3-5m Tiefe und wie ist die Montage? Habe versucht mit 360g Pose und 100g Dorchlaufblei. Aber der Stopper taugt wohl nichts. Das schwere Blei  zieht die Schnur langsam runter. Welche Stopper nehmt Ihr so? Das Teil muß ja noch durch meinen Kleinsten Rutenring passen. Gruß Rosi


----------



## Lotte (18. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

moin-moin,

 |welcome: hier im board!!!

 warum willste denn überhaupt mit ner pose fischen!!!! geht doch als grundmontage viel besser!!! die bisse merkst du auf jeden fall, wenn du die rute in der hand hälst!!! da die platten meistens dort zu finden sind, wo auch strömung ist, haste es mit ner pose echt schwer!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

Hi, ich fische auch mit der Pose auf der Ostsee am Grund. Ich habe aber dafür eine 35gr. Pose das reicht. Warum muß die so schwer sein? Die kommt eh nur zum Einsatz wenn das wasser ruhig ist. Als Montage benutze ich nichts besonderes, nur ein ca 1m langes Vorfach mit 1er oder 1,0er Haken ohne Perlen auf der Mundschnur wie es sonst üblich ist beim Buttangeln.


----------



## prinzi-butt (18. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

Hallo,
das hätte ich auch gern mal gewusst! Was bringt die Pose?
Grundblei, Schnur auf Spannung! So fühlt man den kleinsten Biss und kann entsprechend anschlagen.
Bei der Posenmontage muss die Platte erst losschwimmen. Strömung kann man schon gar nicht gebrauchen. Und gerade in der Strömung beissen sie besonders schnell und relativ unvorsichtig.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*



			
				prinzi-butt schrieb:
			
		

> das hätte ich auch gern mal gewusst! Was bringt die Pose?



Spassssssss!


----------



## Inge (18. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

Moin Moin ,
ich muss sagen Butt angeln mit Pose ist mir nicht all zu fremd,
allerdings nur in der Trave, als gern gesehener Beifang beim Aal angeln ( wobei ich auch Leute kenne die gezielt auf Butt mit Pose angeln ). Ich war leider nur sechs mal im Sommer Nachtangeln ( ich kann nicht mehr so häufig angeln, weil ich neben der Arbeit irrsinniger Weise die Techniker Abendschule besuche und das beinhaltet auch Samstag Vormittag ), bei diesen Nachtangeln habe ich einen guten, dicken Butt gefangen und einen den man eben mitnehmen konnte. Als ich schon dachte ich bin 'nen Glückspilz wurde ich 2 Tage später eines besseren belehrt, ich habe meinem Kumpel die Stelle am Nachmittag gezeigt ( er kannte sie von seiner Kindheit an ) , also holten wir auf seinen Befehl hin erstmal Toast von der Tanke , und dann Alande anfüttern und nur noch....... riesen Dinger ! )
Tut mir leid ich hol' wahrscheinlich zu weit aus, aber kurz gesagt, er hat an der gleichen Stelle nachts auch wieder einen guten Butt zu "Tage" gebracht !
Das ganze war in der Lübecker Innenstadt !
Ich gehe morgen Barsch angeln, geht schon was an der Trave ? 
Gruß Inge


----------



## AndreL (19. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

Hi,
aaaaalso, ich fische mit 30g Posen auf Platte, das reicht locker (erst gestern wieder in 6m tiefe bei Windstärke 4-5). Zu den VORTEILEN gegenüber der normalen Grundmontage, du kannst sehr schön die Posen treiben lassen und suchst somit mehr Fläche in kurzer zeit ab. Wenn gewünscht kann die Pose auch festgelegt werden was dann im Prinzip nix anderes ist als die Grundangelei mit ner viiiiiiiieeeel schöneren Bißanzeige (nicht besser, nur SCHÖNER). Und der HAuptvorteil ist das man bei viel Krabben die Pose so einstellt das der Köder etwa 50cm über Grund treibt was die Fische in keinster Weise stört, aber den Krabbenfraß um nahezu 100% reduzier. Zum Stopper, ich binde meine Stopper aus weichem aber STABILEM Baumwollgarn selber.


----------



## The_Duke (19. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

So...nun habt ihrs geschafft!
Kommt halt doch die mittlere Feederrute und ein paar schwere Knicklichtposen für Oktober mit ins Gepäck...das will ich auch probieren!
Müsste doch auch im Fährhafen klappen...jedenfalls habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht!


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

|wavey: Ich angel schon seit Jahren meine Flunder mit der Pose das hat den vorteil das der Köder sich ständig bewegt.Ich habe 10 bis 15g Posen zwischen Blei und Haken etwa 1m Schnur bestückt mit Klemmblei 3 stück etwa von 1 bis 3g um die Schnurr zu straffen.
Versuches einfach und lass dich nicht verarschen mit 3 Rutten und die "vorhandene Flunder" wird sich der Erfolg schon einstellen.#6


----------



## Rosi (20. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag mit dem Knoten Andre, ich war schon von selbst drauf gekommen. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Pose, außer das die Würmer nicht abgefressen werden,  ist das man genau merkt ob Strömung ist und wie stark. Ohne Strömung wenig Flunder. Die Ostsee ist groß und die Stellen mit Strömung unterschiedlich. Da ich blind fahre, also ohne den Untergrund zu sehen, merke ich genau wo es abwärts geht bzw auch wo Kraut ist. Dort bleibt der Wurm nämlich hängen. Mit dieser Montage hat mein Nachbar schon mal ne Mefo gefangen, allerdings mit Heringsfetzen. Deshalb fische ich lieber etwas stärkere  Sehne.  Gruß Rosi


----------



## sundeule (20. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

Hi, Blinkerkatze!
Fischst Du regelmäßig Flundern im Strelasund? Hier könnte ich noch Nachhilfe brauchen, dass es mehr als  nur Eintagsfliegen sind


----------



## blinkerkatze (22. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

sundeule, ich angel nicht jeden Tag aber wenn ich auf dem Wasser bin angel ich gerne auf Pose und das mache ich meist wenn ich meine Ruhe von Alltag haben will.
Ich angel  im Bereich Deviner Reede bis Werft, die Flunder ist meist am Saum also 
nicht im Tiefenwasser. Zur Montage nehme ich bis 10g Posen wenn die Strömung stärker ist 15g und dann Lange und Schlanke Posen das hat den vorteil das die Bisse besser zusehen sind dann wenn die Flunder beißt bleit die Pose stehen.


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

moin-moin,

 also als erstes muß ich mal sagen: ich habe mich wohl belehren lassen!!! hat man hier doch schon wieder was gelernt!!!

 aber ich behaupte immer noch, daß die grundmontage dort viel besser ist wo strömung vorherrscht, richtig?!?!?!

 übrigens!!! die blöden krabben in der nordsee können größtenteils schwimmen!!!

 die bewegung kann man doch aber auch mit dem aktiven angeln  an der grundmontage erreichen, dabei zupfe ich in regelmäßigen abständen das grundblei ein oder zwei kurbelumdrehungen ein und laß es dann noch mal kurz liegen!!!


----------



## sundeule (22. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

@blinkerkatze,

danke für den Tip! Ich wohne erst seit ein paar Jahren hier und habe mir eben so einige Stellen für die Hecht und Zander erarbeitet. Flundern waren bisher reine Zufallsfänge beim Barsch oder Aalangeln. Ich will es versuchen. Gibt es besondere Jahres- und Tageszeiten?


----------



## blinkerkatze (23. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

sundeule |welcome: 
die besten Fänge hatte ich im Sommer bis Herbst,
und wer die Ansicht ist das er mit Schwere Bleie mehr und besse fängt das mag 
in der Nordsee und Ostsee bei Windstärken über 5 ja sein
auf jeden fall fängt immer der besse der mit seinem Köder arbeitet und nicht  darauf wartet das was beist;+ und übrigens mußt das Blei fast auf dem boden sein und das Vorfach zwischen 0,7 und 1m


PS. bin am Samstag in Neuhaus in der Brandung und sollte das Wetter es zulassen werde ich auch der Flunder nachstellen


----------



## sundeule (24. September 2004)

*AW: Flunder mit Pose?*

danke nochmal!
fast hätten wir uns ja in Neuhaus über den Weg laufen können. Nun wird statt dessen gefeiert; auch schön.


----------

